# Protocolo Mbus



## papelito81 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hola quisiera saber como funciona el protocolo mbus o si me pueden decir donde puedo encontrar información al respecto. Gracias!!!


----------



## soichiro (May 15, 2006)

Hola, te pregunto a cual de los protocolos de M-bus te referis, porque hay varios.
Si es para un host Alpine, algo te puedo ayudar. Aunque hace un mes perdi TODOS los datos de la PC. Pero algo impreso tengo de M-bus, pero hay varios protocolos para aplicaciones completamente diferentes.


----------



## laprast (May 4, 2009)

Hola muy buenas.
Yo tambien estoy interesado en en protocolo m-bus.
Lo que intento realizar es un sistema formado por un master y cinco esclavos. El master recoge la información de los esclavos, que son en este caso 5 sondas de temperatura o 5 contadores de energia.
¿Alguien me puede pasar información de cómo debo hacer las conexiones entre el master y los esclavos? O si no, alguna orientacion de donde podria conseguir información.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## ivan_mzr (Jun 22, 2009)

Estoy tratando de hacer un emulador de caja de discos (Cd changer) es para un estereo original de Honda(94) este tiene un conector 8 din en la parte trasera:







La idea es agregar una entrada Auxiliar por donde poder conectar un Ipod o cualquier reproductor. Por varias razones e llegado a creer que es un protocolo M-bus de Alpine ya que este fabricaba OEM para Honda en los 90, en mercado libre venia este estero con una caja de discos Alpine ofreciendola como complemento y en funcionamiento, tambien en la siguiente pagina el autor habla de este tema:

http://www.jevinskie.com/mbus/

Este tambien describe el funcionamiento del M-bus, por otra parte un reporte de unos estudiantes dise;aron un emulador con reproductor integrado:

http://classes.cecs.ucf.edu/seecsse...ports/Summer2002Fall2002/Group6/cdchanger.pdf

Mis duda es si alguien a desarrollado algo similar a lo que necesito, alguna interfaz sencilla, solo para habilitar la entrada del estereo.

Por ahora voy a tratar de averiguar como estan distribuidos los pin del conector. Cualquier ayuda o información es bienvenida.


----------



## ivan_mzr (Jun 22, 2009)

Con lo que e leido puedo a presumir ciertos puntos:

El sistema M-Bus es asincrono y bidireccional, en algunas partes definian un pin como clock pero al abrir el estereo Honda me di cuenta de que este no tiene ninguno.

El bus de datos es peculiar que es en lo coinciden ambos trabajos anteriores(en la imagen estan descritos) y salvo unas discrepancias sin importancia en los tiempos que dura cada cambio el sistema logico seria algo asi:






Primero el estero manda un Ping(0001 1000 1010) y a los cuantos milisegundos recibe una respuesta(1001 1000 0010) de la caja de discos un bus de datos en la comunicacion entre el estereo y la caja de discos se deberia ver asi:






Despues de abrir el estereo, identificar los pines esta es la configuracion:






Si el emulador tiene que generar el Ping de respuesta y el estereo habilita la entrada de audio, eso seria todo. Por ahora empezare a definir el algoritmo y desarrollar el codigo. Correciones y comentarios son bienvenidas.


----------

